# Wheaties?



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I just bought 4 boxes on sale at tops and was wondering can bait be made in advance using Wheaties or should it be made on site?  
THANKS  in advance


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

All the wheaties baits i've ever made in advance seem to turn out either rock hard or extremely rubbery. Can't really be used as a doughbait that way, but it works to an advantage for me...i make wheaties "boilies" out of them. Just roll the dough (flavored however you like) into small balls, let them air dry to the consistency you desire. If you want them a bit softer, put them in the fridge before they get too dry (though these won't keep as long before mold starts to grow). I'm still using a batch that i made last year that i let air dry until they were rock hard...once in the water they soften up just enough to let the flavors out. 

The softer ones can sometimes be fished directly on a hook (just be sure to leave the point exposed), but i fish all of mine on a hair rig. Not sure if you are familiar with the hair rig or not...

Of course, if you just want to make up a batch at home before you leave to go fishing (so you don't have to deal with the mess while you're fishing) you can do that...just don't do it too soon before you plan on fishing, and leave the dough a bit wetter than you'd normally do it. By the way, milk is a good liquid to use...


----------



## jethro (Apr 11, 2004)

I have always just made them while fishing. It only takes a minute. The only problem is that it is kind of messy. I always just grabbed a handful and submerged it in water until they were all stuck together then just pinched smaller balls off to fish with.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

I make mine on site and flavor them with vanilla.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

I do what CW does......and can keep them in the refridgerator for up to 3 mos without any problems.


----------

